# Finished AKC CD



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Last spring after titling in IGP Tracking and Obedience my dog and I stepped into the AKC Obedience ring. First time in AKC Ob. in 11 years. There were 22 dogs in Novice B. My dog and I walked out with our first leg and we won the class. Surprised me for sure.

The Judge told me we presented as a very nice TEAM and my dog is very nicely trained and SO HAPPY (a little TOO happy in spots that cost us a couple of points haha!).

Second leg under a different judge we passed.. it was the next day. I learned that trialing two days in a row is not best for my dog.

Third leg was a couple of weeks ago. In a class of 6 dogs he again got the blue ribbon and his CD title.

He is almost ready to try for the first leg of his CDX. We need to tighten up the broad jump but the rest he is pretty solid.

So he now has his AKC CGC, IGP BH, IGP Upr 1 and Fpr 1, American Schutzhund Bt and his AKC CD.... and his SG show rating under the German System.

He also has hips A-1 stamp, clear elbows and DM test completed. He is a sound dog both physically and in temperament!


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Woohoo!!!! Congratulations to you both!! The complement about working as a team is amazing.


----------



## Deacon.dog (Mar 8, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Congratulations. I've never gone further than a CD in obedience, mostly because my true love is Rally. I'm sure you'll ace the CDX too.


----------

